# Interesting 'Silver' Isos from Florida



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I was collecting leaves near the beach in the Melbourne, FL area and I found what I believe are two different species of isopods. One is a dark brown/gray and about the size of giant orange (photos will follow). 

I also found a variety that is gray to silver (photo attached) and the adults appear to be a medium sized iso - about half way between dwarf whites and giant orange. I separated them from the native substrate one by one and put them in sanitized iso substrate. I counted them out so that I can see how fast they reproduce. They are fast little buggers too. But, I thought some of the bug folks mike like to see a photo.

I'm trying to identify the species because I don't even know if they are native. They definitely aren't "pill bugs" because they seem to have the softer exoskeleton and they cannot roll up.

I'll keep everyone posted. If anyone can ID them, I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't identify them, but if I was able to give them a common name I'd go with "quicksilvers". 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have those all over my yard. I have let areas of my yard grow more natural so I have things like these as well as breeding populations of Skinks, Glass Lizards and Ringneck Snakes and a couple butterfly species, oh yea, a group of some sort of Narrow Mouth Toads.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Jim, I think the real test of how they will do in the hobby, is going to be how long from baby, to sexual maturity. Some "backyard" isopods can take more than a year to reach breeding age. That would seriously slow production. On the other hand, if the reach maturity quickly, like within a few months, then they could be very helpful. 
Personally, I would set them up with a set number of adults, (as you have done), and as soon as you see babies, pull every single adult. Now track how long it takes before the babies grow big enough to have babies of their own.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I have cultures of grey iso's that look like those as well. I assumed they were Porcellio Scaber. They seem produce about every three months.

Here is a good thread on different iso's from another forum.
http://www.roachforum.com/index.php?showtopic=3204


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

They do look similar to P. scaber, but P. scaber reaches an adult size of 2 cm and I saw none that even came close to that size. Thanks for the link. I'll continue researching.



Reef_Haven said:


> I have cultures of grey iso's that look like those as well. I assumed they were Porcellio Scaber. They seem produce about every three months.
> 
> Here is a good thread on different iso's from another forum.
> Isopod ID Thread - Other Invertebrates - Allpet Roaches Forum


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, and I'll do you one better as promised. When I ship back your Phase 22 panels I'll include a couple dozen of them for you to work with. 


Pumilo said:


> Hey Jim, I think the real test of how they will do in the hobby, is going to be how long from baby, to sexual maturity. Some "backyard" isopods can take more than a year to reach breeding age. That would seriously slow production. On the other hand, if the reach maturity quickly, like within a few months, then they could be very helpful.
> Personally, I would set them up with a set number of adults, (as you have done), and as soon as you see babies, pull every single adult. Now track how long it takes before the babies grow big enough to have babies of their own.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

After looking closely at the link you sent, my first guess is that I have Cylisticus convexus, but I'll keep digging, so to speak.



Reef_Haven said:


> I have cultures of grey iso's that look like those as well. I assumed they were Porcellio Scaber. They seem produce about every three months.
> 
> Here is a good thread on different iso's from another forum.
> Isopod ID Thread - Other Invertebrates - Allpet Roaches Forum


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going with Porcellionides pruinosus; based on the shape of the pleon and the white joints on the antennae.

"Porcellionides pruinosus is a rather slender species, light gray in color with whitish legs, and a characteristic surface bloom like a fresh plum. The antennae are long and have distinctive white joints. The first two pairs of pleopods possess pleopodal lungs. This species is 0.2 to 0.4 inches (6-11 mm) in length."


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice, Kevin. From what I can see, it looks a lot like it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If that is the correct identification then you can get the temperature for culturing them and a starting diet here http://www.terrapub.co.jp/onlineproceedings/ec/03/pdf/BR_03227.pdf 

and information on breeding.. they appear to be relatively slow to mature and produce two broods a year see http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs/3292..._crustacea_isopoda_oniscidea_from_tunisia.pdf

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Jim, the cultures you sent me are doing fine. I'll do my best to find out if they are fit for the hobby, and get them out there.


----------

